# Who knows about these things?



## NickyP

Woodcraft put this CNC Carving Machine Model 40-913 M1 on sale today for $1899.99 (reg. $2099.99)








I know absolutely ZERO about these things but from my brief perusing of the internet this model appears to blow away those in the $1000 range and looks better to me than the one Rockler sells (http://www.rockler.com/cnc-shark-routing-system-with-new-7-0-software) for $1000 more. Again, I am very intrigued with these devices but *I know nothing about CNC machines and seek advice* regarding if this is a good one and worth getting. Note that if you know about something nice in the $1000 range I'm all for it as I'm just an entry-level CNC man. I only posted this model because it looked pretty slick for the price (in my non-knowledgeable opinion) and may be all I'll ever want or need for my woodworking hobby.


----------



## Kickback

I too lust for one of those but it just isn't in the budget right now. There are a lot of guys building their own machines but the price isn't much less than if you buy one complete.


----------



## hydro

Look at it this way: the CNC carving machine is exactly like the printer on your desk, with the addition of a Z-axis (up and down). Without software to drive it, it can do nothing.

Along with the purchase of the CNC, you will need a CAD/CAM software package to create the programs for the machine to use, and you will need a "Post" software to take the CAM program and convert it into the G-code that the machine uses to move about and cut. It may all sound complex, but if the vendor offers a package of the machine, software, and training to get you up to speed, its not all that complex.

Here is an example of the software packages designed for what the machine in the picture can do: http://www.artcam.com/

Check out Laguna Tools and watch some of the videos on their site. I used to work with Router Bob and he knows his stuff when it comes to CNC's. I would not make a purchase until I had reviewed what they have to offer.


----------



## JoeinGa

Geeze Hydro, sounds like going into the new car showroom and having the salesman say "Oh I'm sorry. This model doesn't come with a steering wheel. You *DID *bring your own, didn't you?"


----------



## camps764

Ha! I was thinking the same thing Joe. CNC stuff sounds awesome, but the learning curve intimidates me a little bit. well, that and the price point.


----------



## Ironcat4

They are great cnc's. I have the 15×20 version of the intellicarve branded as an Oliver machine. Made by general but different sticker on the from. I have made some incredible pieces from this machine but the software takes a lot of learning to manipulate images and text. There is an Oliver forum at olive retools.com

Great machine.

Mike


----------



## mudpuppy45

NickyP,
Did you purchase a CNC? If you did what did you get and how do you like it? I'm thinking about one.


----------



## Finn

I do not have a CNC machine but a friend of mine sells them and he says that some of the cheaper ones allow you to use your own router in their machine. The problem with this is: An average 8" x 8" carving with a CNC machine takes about seven hours to do. Most routers that you may have cannot ruin for that long without damage to them. He suggests only considering one that has an included router that can run this long.


----------



## exelectrician

I worked (did electronic repairs) on a lot of CNC's and all I can think is that a CNC would take ALL the FUN totally OUT of wood working, for me. 
For you,? well that is your take.


----------



## LittlePaw

I agree totally with Exelectrician in that it not only takes the fun out of wood working, you become a programmer of an electronic piece of equipment - not that there's anything wrong with being a programmer! If you do use a CNC machine, please be upfront and honest about it and call what you make "made with a CNC machine" and not "hand" made or "hand carved". I realize that there is a market for cheap duplicated products made using CNC; I just prefer to use my own CNC (my eyes and hands) and make one-of-a-kind something that I can say, "I made it". Again, there's a market for it; it just ain't hand made. The difference and value can be huge, that's all.


----------



## mpounders

You can buy some nice carving tools and even get some lessons from famous carvers for what you'll spend for this machine.


----------

